# Wlan Stick/Adapter Welcher ist besser?



## daarzy (9. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

Bräuchte mal einen neuen Wlan Stick und habe mal ne frage welcher von diesen der beste ist.

1. Adapter : Wifi Adapter Dootoper Wlan Stick 600 Mbit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

2. Adapter : Wifi Adapter, VicTsing 600Mbit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

3.Wlan Stick : AVM FRITZ!WLAN Stick N deutschsprachige Version: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2018)

Die beiden Adapter sind quasi baugleich, der Stick ist deutlich schlechter (keine AC-Unterstützung).

Aber wenn ich mir den Kommentar erlauben darf: Gut sind die alle nicht.


----------



## daarzy (9. Januar 2018)

Kannst du mir was empfehlen was relativ günstig ist?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2018)

Naja, wirklich gut und günstig schließen sich leider aus - du kannst für 20€ keinen WLan-Adapter kaufen der was kann.

Es kommt halt drauf an was man damit machen will  sprich welche Bandbreiten von welchem Router über welche Strecken/Hindernisse bewegt werden sollen.
Für einfaches Surfen / Spielen reichen die verlinkten Dinger ja aus. Wenn du dagegen planst, Hunderte von MBit zu schaufeln oder du ne Wand dazwischen hast brauchts erstens nen guten Router und zweitens ne anständige Antenne.

Geräte wo man sagen kann die sind wirklich gut wären da eher sowas: Asus PCE-AC56 AC1300 Dual-Band Wi-Fi PCI-E Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Januar 2018)

daarzy schrieb:


> Kannst du mir was empfehlen was relativ günstig ist?


Wäre so mein Tipp:
TP-Link Archer T4U AC1200 V1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe den Stick selber im Einsatz gehabt, unter meinen Umgebungsbedingungen (2,4GHz-WLAN völlig überrant, im 5GHz-Netz gingen durch zwei Plattenbauwände und ca. 6-7m Luftlinie locker 200MBit/s netto an einer FritzBox durch...) hat der für den Preis ne gute Arbeit gemacht.

Falls ne Einbaukarte ne Option ist:
Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I Rev. 1.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Günstiger wie die Karte von IncredibleAlk und dank Intel-WLAN-Modul sowohl von der Kompatibilität wie auch der Leistung erste Klasse.


----------



## daarzy (10. Januar 2018)

Der Fritzbox Stick im ersten Post ist  der Stick den ich momentan benutze sollte ich mir den von dir im Post kaufen oder einen von den WLAN Adaptern in meinem ersten Post oder würde sich das nicht lohnen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Januar 2018)

Was sich bei dir lohnt können wir nicht wissen.

Du hast keinerlei Angaben gemacht welche Hardware, welche bandbreiten, welche Frequenzen, welche Raumsituation, welche Nutzungsprofile.
Und selbst MIT den ganzen Angaben kann man bei WLan nur recht vage raten was ein Hardwarewechsel möglich macht.

Bei mir ists so: High-End WLAN-Router (Netgear 8500), meine Frau hatte nen sehr ähnlichen Stick wie der AVM, 2,4 GHz durch zwei Wände --> ~20 MBit Datenrate.
Wechsel auf die Antenne die ich oben verlinkt hatte --> 5 GHz, 550 MBit Datenrate (netto!)


----------



## Timerle (13. Januar 2018)

Ich habe auch die PCE-AC88   | WLAN & Netzwerk | ASUS Deutschland im Einsatz. 
Top Gerät in Verbindung mit der Fritzbox 7590 mit MU-MIMO und 5Ghz


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Januar 2018)

Das ist das dickste und entsprechend teuerste Modell - aber auch wirklich SEHR leistungsfähig (ich nutze die auch). 500 MBit durch 2 fette Wände? Mit starkem Router und der Antenne kein Problem.


----------

